
Ego depletion, the idea of willpower as depletable resource, fails again - yarapavan
http://journal.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/fpsyg.2016.00621/full
======
manicdee
Just needs a better experiment, on a sample body larger than the current one.

If only there was an environment where we could test the behaviours of people
faced with repetitive, "will draining" tasks who would also be willing to
participate in long term studies.

Something like, say, an MMO. Especially one where the scientific community was
already involved and protocols for interaction had already been established.

